# Most Visited Websites in the World. ..



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2022)

You probably won't be surprised by the top 3...


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> You probably won't be surprised by the top 3...



wow...some surprises in that bunch but not surprised at all at the big winner


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 15, 2022)

I confess, I clicked on PornHub by accident, 7,543,691 times so far this month. That may have skewed the percentages a little.


----------



## RFW (Feb 15, 2022)

I have no need for P0rnhub. I'm dead inside and nothing can revive that.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 16, 2022)

The winner never entered my mind! I would have thought Wikipedia.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 16, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> The winner never entered my mind! I would have thought Wikipedia.


That was my first guess, too.


----------



## spectratg (Feb 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> You probably won't be surprised by the top 3...


The top-rated website based on Quality goes to Senior Forum!!!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 16, 2022)

Well I don't know about anyone else but
I'm doing all I know how to to make this 
site, SeniorForums.com, move up a notch
or two in the rankings. Might not make it
to #1 anytime soon but every click helps!


----------

